

Show HN: ownDJ.com -- mix YouTube music for parties, build long-play lists - mariusandreiana

Your feedback and suggestions are greatly appreciated. Built with backbone.js, node.js and mongodb. Thanks! http://ownDJ.com
======
jiganti
Neat. I've been using <http://instadj.com> which has a single search engine
rather than one for artists and individual songs.

~~~
tferris
Did you also develop this in Node?

------
warpspeed
This is very, very good. Now you just need some pretty graphics and turn it
into an iPhone/Android/Facebook app and you'll be all set.

------
tferris
Did you write some blog post about how you build this? Looks quite interesting
and speedy!

~~~
mariusandreiana
No blog post, but I've learned most concepts from
<https://github.com/addyosmani/backbone-fundamentals>

------
iiuulleeaa
<http://ownDJ.com> clickable link

